# Foxfarms liquids expiration???



## kiksroks (Mar 28, 2011)

I have a 2 year old bottle of big bloom and a bottle of tiger bloom to match. Both are partially used (open) but have been stored out of any extremes. 

Are these still good and usable or should I just throw them away and use my new bottles?

How long does this stuff last?


----------



## OGKushman (Mar 28, 2011)

Never throw em away. Feed your non-mj plants 

Foxfarm is organic right? Id look online to see expiration


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 28, 2011)

I agree with OG IMO never use anything that has expired that you plan to use in your body.


----------



## niteshft (Mar 28, 2011)

I don't know for sure man but I think the expiration date is because the nutes can oxydize and not be as usefull as the container grants.


----------



## kiksroks (Mar 28, 2011)

I'm looking for an expiration date but cannot find one. I looked all over the bottle and the FF website but I got nuthin. . .

I'm leaning towards feeding the old stuff to the house plants if I can't find a definitive answer.


----------



## kiksroks (Mar 28, 2011)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Thank you for your question. You are storing them in the correct conditions, and the shelf life for Big Bloom is 3-4 years and it gets better with age like a fine wine!
> The shelf life of Tiger Bloom and Grow Big is 2-3 years, preferably 2 years.
> ...



Got it! 

Thanks for the help guys. . .


----------



## niteshft (Mar 29, 2011)

Good to know!


----------



## ozzydiodude (Mar 29, 2011)

that'll work


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for posting that response. I use the FF product line. 

OGK - Fox farm line is mostly organic. I think their tiger bloom is the product with some chems in it.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 29, 2011)

OGKushman said:
			
		

> Never throw em away. Feed your non-mj plants
> 
> Foxfarm is organic right? Id look online to see expiration



No! The only organic stuff in the FF trio is the first bottle (grow??), the other two bottles are chem based.


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> No! The only organic stuff in the FF trio is the first bottle (grow??), the other two bottles are chem based.


NO !! the "grow" Big is nor 100% organic, neither is Tiger bloom. They are "organic based". Big bloom is the only truely, 100% organic if the trio.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 29, 2011)

I knew it was one the first in the trio, but didn't want to drag out the bottles....why the ??? beside the grow!! At any rate, the answer is still no! And I was told they are chem based organics...maybe they're organic based chems?? LMAO


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2011)

Roddy said:
			
		

> I knew it was one the first in the trio, but didn't want to drag out the bottles....why the ??? beside the grow!! At any rate, the answer is still no! And I was told they are chem based organics...maybe they're organic based chems?? LMAO



is the question directed to me?.. "??? beside the grow".. I'm not understanding.. :confused2:
  :doh:
what I've found w/ the FF nutes and long term storage, they tend to separate and settle to the bottom for sure. Grow big and TB will "crystallize" as/if it is allowed to evaporate. A good shaking, agitating is in order.


----------



## Roddy (Mar 29, 2011)

no question, I said that one of the three was organic and the other two weren't, I put grow??? because I wasn't sure if this was the right one or not!

We're on the same page, my friend....here's something to help clear the confusion :48:


----------



## Hick (Mar 29, 2011)

ahhhhhhh   I C said the blind man! :rofl:
just a few hits of bubba @ 5 am makes me mind like a cucumber..


----------



## TheKlonedRanger (Mar 29, 2011)

Good info. And.....Mmmmmm, cucumbers.


----------

